# Kittens born with eyes open.



## jefferygibsonsg (Oct 14, 2011)

My Cat had 3 kittens and all 3 were born with all of their eyes open. And 3 days after they were born one of them died i dont know how but it did. And ever since they were born now their eyes were and still is gooey and kinda looks infected, They are about 3 weeks old now. One of the cat has one eye open and looks kinda ok but its other eye is open also but it is covered up by its palpebra tertia. The other kitten has both eyes open also and they look kinds infected also the mommy tries to kill them all the time she wont feed them, clean them, or any thing she just holds them down while kicking them as hard as she can with her back legs and she bites their whole head as hard as they can she also bites them and swings them around like a dog does to a toy. They are all house cats and the mommy cat has lived in the house since she was a kitten also the mommy cats mom was born with 6 toes on each of her foot if that could possibly cause any thing. But they cant see is what scares me the can see big objects but not really small things like they can`t see my finger wiggle yet they can see my fist moving back and fourth, also i am taking care of them i feed them because their mom wont, i really hate cats but im still going to do whats right, Also how much and what kind of milk should i give them. I have seen at least 200 kittens born in my life time lol my neighbors love cats a LOT they keep them all fed and they all have a good living internment so i guess its not hurting any one. I have NEVER seen kittens born with their eyes open what should i do, also sorry for my spelling and random comas and periods im not really a righter lol


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

you arent serious? this has been written to get a response/reaction right?


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

mstori said:


> you arent serious? this has been written to get a response/reaction right?


I would hope so - but if not my suggestion would be to take them to the vet immediately - they will be able to give you the advice you need.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Why, if you hate cats, have you got one?

*If* you are on the level then I would suggest you take the kittens to the vet for a check up (make sure they are kept warm in the cat carrier) kittens need to be kept warm. You could bathe their eyes with some cool (boiled) salted water (only add a little bit of salt). Do this 3 or 4 times a day. As to milk - you can get special milk from your vet or at a push you could use evaporated milk, diluted a little with a little warm water.

Would also suggest you get the mother neutered.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

If this story is real (and could be) and if I were in your shoes, I would go straight to the best vet in town. A good idea would have been to take the dead kitten for an autopsy (post-mortem examination), the results could have been of great help for the rest of the kittens.

New born kittens with their eyes open soon after birth is NOT common, but I have read it may happen in certain situations: genetic transfer (and you've already mentioned an abnormality in your post), uterine abnormal development, hormone problems, eye cysts, but it also apprear very often in certain breeds, like in Sphynx cats. It could also be an early development of the kittens inside the uterus, let's say the same as in human babies born with teeth. I doubt any uterine infection, normally that space is (or should be) sterile until birth.

Make sure their eyes are moist, but if they are dry, they must be wetted with a sterile saline solution (again, ask the vet before taking any medication step). I don't think your kittens are blind or partially blind, as you fear, because 3-weeks old normal kittens cannot see perfectly either, the eye colour is not definite and shows an opalescent appearance until about 4 weeks or more, depending on development issues.

Is it the first time you have your cat giving birth or you assisted her in such an event before? There are cats that may simply refuse their littles, not necessarily that they are ill. I don't know what is the best product you may buy in your country to feed them, in Romania we have the powder milk from Royal Canine, with instructions of course and feeding tool (Royal Canin Baby Cat Milk) or from Gimpet (Cat Milk: Gimpet Cat-Milk Plus Taurine at zooplus).
But I would not be surprised if there are even better brands in your country, as I have recently discovered for adult cats.

However, I STRONGLY recommend that you should go see a very good vet, this is not a problem to solve on a forum, where we cannot see how the kittens look like, act, move, seize movements around, or ... we cannot perform blood tests.

Keep us informed on the evolution, it is a peculiar issue and I am sure it will be of much help to others with similar stories.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> ... or at a push you could use evaporated milk, diluted a little with a little warm water.


Same suggestions, very precious advice, but with one mention: boil the water, then allow it to cool to room temperature and mix it with powdered milk. Also, to about 200 ml of milk obtained, I would add 1 egg yolk (for proteins and high quality nutrients) and 1 teaspoon of natural honey (the honey prevents dehydration). If the cat does not clean them, you must help them eliminate urine and stool, using a soft tissue or cotton wetted in warm water and slightly rubbing the respective areas.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Get them to a vet!

What about, after the vet visit, finding a rescue where they can be fostered?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

These kittens need to be seen by a vet and looked after by someone who knows how to hand rear kittens.
The mother cat has a genetic condition. She is a polydactyl cat, having six toes, but this should not have any effect on the health of her kittens or her ability to raise them.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

If you are in the UK most vets would prescribe a kitten milk called Cimikat which you would need to syringe feed very carefully. Too much and it can enter their lungs and they would drown. If you don't like cats, why do you have one? Why was your cat not neutered? To keep the kittens warm, you can by special heat pads which plug in and stays at the right temperature. You would need to wrap it in something soft like a towel. Alternatively, you can buy special discs which can be heated in the microwave. These too would need to be wrapped in a towel or blanket before putting in the kitten pen. It's best not to put the kittens directly on top of the heat disk but close to it so they do not overheat. If you have none of the above, then a hot water bottle wrapped as above with just a little water. You will need to keep changing the water though because they cool rapidly whereas the heat disk stay warm for about 6 hours and the pad permanently stays warm. You may be able to get a heat pad or microwave disk off ebay.


----------

